

Modern-Day Tech Startups Tread Carefully - dpapathanasiou
http://biz.yahoo.com/ap/071112/startup_2_0.html?.v=2

======
BitGeek
Great article! And this is a business that is going to grow at the same rate
whether they have venture funding or not. Sure they could increase their
leverage a bit, but this "lifestyle business" is more likely to be a success
than the average VC backed startup....(unless success only means an exit north
of $100m or whatever)

EG: Better to have %90 chance of %50 of a $30M business (what I'd evaluate
their likely outcome as) than a %10 chance of %5 of a $200M business-- what
they'd be looking at if they took VC funding. (Though maybe angel funding
might help, though it seems they don't really need it.)

